# 65 GTO grill removal



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

I want to repaint the grills on my 65 goat but to do this I need to remove the two grills. I know where the four bolrs are that hold the grills in place but the access holes for the two that hold the top of the grills are partially blocked by the rad support. Anyone know the proceedure for accessing these two top bolts so that the grills can be removed?


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

In this thread you will find the procedure for the '67 grill removal. Since the only body part that interchanges between a '65, '66, and '67 is the hood, here's hoping that the procedure is essentially the same for a '65. Good luck.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/67-gto-grill-installation-process-87113/


----------

